# Look who got groomed



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

She looks adorable, grooming violation or not


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Look at her!!!! So cute. love those little cavaliers


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

She looks adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Tess looks so cute, my groomer has two Cavaliers and they are the sweetest dogs and she always grooms hers!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Look at her cute face. I just want to kiss her all over. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Every girl deserves some pampering. She looks so sweet.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She really does look cute...  When she's been trimmed like this she looks like a living stuffed dog... She weighs 20 lbs. wet. With her ear feathers off, she really looks very puppy-like. I miss her long feathers but I like the cute youthful look too...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Tess is absolutely precious!!! Thanks for posting the photo, it's fun to see the family members...


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

She's adorable. I would groom both breeds if I had either. I am not one for all the wild feathering and long butt hair. 
Sorry if that is against an unritten rule. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

She looks alot younger than 10 to me. Pretty little girl!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh my word, she is so cute! She does look like a little puppy.

I've been thinking lately that my next pup will be a Cavalier so I love seeing her sweet little face!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a good friend that raises cavaliers. They are wonderful little dogs. She looks so cute in her puppy cut.


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Tess is a cutie!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Goldens R Great said:


> Oh my word, she is so cute! She does look like a little puppy.
> 
> I've been thinking lately that my next pup will be a Cavalier so I love seeing her sweet little face!


They really are wonderful dogs. It's important to get one from a good breeder who does all possible testing for generations back. More important than with Goldens IMO. But they are just wonderful companions.


----------

